# Leatherneck Roll Call.... All Branches Welcome!



## jp61 (May 7, 2013)

*Alright Marines, Quit Your Lollygagging and Get in Formation!*

USMC

1st Battalion 9th Marines

1979 - 1983

E-4  0311 Grunt


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 7, 2013)

We Navy guys will always remember what Bob Hope said > 'Marines are there on ships so that the Navy guys have someone to dance with.'  








Only kidding. Maybe...............


----------



## veryolddog (May 7, 2013)

USMCR 1967 to 1990. Just an Old Marine who remembers.


----------



## jp61 (May 8, 2013)

Veryolddog, it looks like it's just the two of us and the squid :)







  The rest of the Marines on SMF must be busy spit shining their smokers.


----------



## veryolddog (May 8, 2013)

There is another fellow called "Jarhead" on this forum. I am surprised that he did not chime in.


----------



## jarhead (May 9, 2013)

Semper Fi Marines.

USMC 1970-1990

Too many duty stations to post.

MOS 3073/Aviation Supply, 4044/Univac-1500 Computer Opr/Programmer and 8411/Recruiter

"Not as mean, not as lean, but still a Marine"


----------



## veryolddog (May 9, 2013)

Jarhead,

You were in when I served as well. I was trained in technology at the IBM education center in Washington D. C. Then I went to Recon School, jumped, Pendleton, and served 20 months in Viet Nam. Different kind of technology although all of the IBM training and lessons learned prepared me for a career in the business world as a Chief Information Officer. The Marine Corps provided me foundation to be successful in business which I believe that no college or advance education can give you. Some of the other experiences were not that great. 

I will always be proud to be a Marine. It makes me feel special, although I do not deserve it. The other fellows were very special. 

Nice to say hello!

With kind regards,

Ed


----------



## smokeitifugotit (May 9, 2013)

USMCR - 1965 
Paris Island, Camp Geiger and Courthouse Bay.
Semper Fi to all smokin'  leathernecks.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 9, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Veryolddog, it looks like it's just the two of us and the squid :)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Bubblehead' to be precise!  Navy subs.  You know I'm only kidding.  I have the utmost respect for you guys AFTER the SEALS.  :)


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 9, 2013)

veryolddog said:


> Jarhead,
> 
> You were in when I served as well. I was trained in technology at the IBM education center in Washington D. C. Then I went to Recon School, jumped, Pendleton, and served 20 months in Viet Nam. Different kind of technology although all of the IBM training and lessons learned prepared me for a career in the business world as a Chief Information Officer. The Marine Corps* provided me foundation to be successful in business which I believe that no college or advance education can give you*. Some of the other experiences were not that great.
> 
> ...


That is what is so lacking in many of the people working now.  They don't realize how valuable that training is for the business world.  Get the job done.  Take orders. Get dirty if needed. Learn how to work as a team.  So valuable but so missing in our society.  Thank you for your service!


----------



## rdknb (May 9, 2013)

Sgt, USMC 1972 till 1978, Huey Crew Chief at HMX1, then Bugle player with the Commandants Own USMC Drum and Bugle Corps


----------



## jp61 (May 9, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> 'Bubblehead' to be precise!  Navy subs.  You know I'm only kidding.  I have the utmost respect for you guys AFTER the SEALS.  :)


Yes 'Bubblehead'... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



, I know you were kidding, so was I. We all heard them before and 99.8% of the time it's all in good fun. The SEALS are..... well they're the SEALS, everyone needs to respect them.


----------



## mountainhawg (May 10, 2013)

Semper Fi Marines from an old Navy Chief.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 10, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Yes 'Bubblehead'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other good one I hear about we submariners is that 120 guys (before they screwed up and left women on board) submerged and 60 couples came back up.


----------



## veryolddog (May 10, 2013)

I am very fond of the Navy. My Dad served in the submarine service during WWII and a petty officer E-6. My brother served in the U. S. Navy during the Korean War on board a Destroyer. I was extracted quite a few times by Navy subs from 1968 through 1990. Always treated very well, always received hot food and a clean place to sleep. Almost treated like royalty.


----------



## jarhead (May 11, 2013)

veryolddog said:


> Jarhead,
> 
> *Some of the other experiences were not that great. *


Ah-Ha, you had to sit on the sh*tcan and flap your wings too, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What kind of bird don't fly? Well, we know the answer to that, don't we?

I went to Avn Supply School (AKC), followed by the mechanized training at NAS Memphis (Millington, Tn)

First stationed with VMGR-352, El Toro. My favorite tour. Loved them KC-130's.

OJT as a dinosaur computer operator. Gotta love those high speed tape drives and 16k of memory.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then Recruiter's School, MCRD San Diego. Thank God, it wasn't DI School.

Got sent to RSS Rolla, Mo. 4 years of pure hell, BUT, being the only Marine around did have it's benefits, and I never got caught. LOL

Then mostly in helicopters for the bulk of my time. MAG supply.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 11, 2013)

veryolddog said:


> I am very fond of the Navy. My Dad served in the submarine service during WWII and a petty officer E-6. My brother served in the U. S. Navy during the Korean War on board a Destroyer. I was extracted quite a few times by Navy subs from 1968 through 1990. Always treated very well, always received hot food and a clean place to sleep. Almost treated like royalty.


The Sub guys are a special breed, to be sure.  Like a big family with very little regulation.  No B.S. We all had a job to do and did it any way we could. Great on your Dad on diesels.  E6 was GOOD duty on a sub.  I had the priveledge to ride a WWII boat, the Pomfret, out of San Diego for a few weeks.  What a difference between it and the nukes.  I can imagine that the guys treated you well when you were picked up.  Probably even got some of the Doc's medicinal booze or a few beers.  We stocked up on beer, wine, and torpedo juice.  Those days are gone, unfortunately.  My brother was on a destroyer during Viet Nam, the Earnest G. Small, and the cruiser, Newport News, also off the coast of VN.  We had the New Jersey go over us a couple of times when we were on patrol.


----------



## azbullfrog (May 11, 2013)

Tin Can sailor here, member of The Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club. Ping Jockey riding the stack '65 thru '69. Carrier plane guard and shore bombardment.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 11, 2013)

AZBullfrog said:


> Tin Can sailor here, member of The Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club. Ping Jockey riding the stack '65 thru '69. Carrier plane guard and shore bombardment.


Did you get stuck in the big typhoon in about 68?  My brother's destroyer rode it out.  We were 300 feet down taking 30 degree rolls under him.  :)  They got back to Pearl and while tied up at the destroyer wharf, the started flooding in the engine room and had to get pushed into a dry dock.  They had to scrap it because there was nothing worth welding to for many frames!  They were lucky they didn't sink!

I was Comm and Sonar officer using the same equipment you probably were.  Same time frame - 65 to 70.


----------



## azbullfrog (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, rode that out of Yokosuka, cracked our main deck. I was on the USS Rupertus DD851 68 and 69.  Home port at Yoko.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 11, 2013)

AZBullfrog said:


> Yeah, rode that out of Yokosuka, cracked our main deck. I was on the USS Rupertus DD851 68 and 69. Home port at Yoko.


Your ship was just as old as the Small, DDR838.  I read a history of the Rupertus.  She was really involved in everything from shelling to rescues to recovering space capsules!  Pretty neat!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2013)

Am I the only Army Vet in this corral ???

Good thing I brought my soap-on-a-rope!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Army May, 68 to May, 71.

9th Inf Div, Dong Tam, Mekong Delta, RVN 1969.

Bear


----------



## azbullfrog (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, we were kept busy that's for sure. We were astern the Forestal on plane guard when she blew, pulled alongside and shot water on the magazines to cool them off. Then S&R in the wake. Had DASH on board, predecessor to DRONES, had a few laughs watching the LTJG piloting, he only deep-sixed a couple of them. LOL


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 12, 2013)

AZBullfrog said:


> Yeah, we were kept busy that's for sure. We were astern the Forestal on plane guard when she blew, pulled alongside and shot water on the magazines to cool them off. Then S&R in the wake. Had DASH on board, predecessor to DRONES, had a few laughs watching the LTJG piloting, he only deep-sixed a couple of them. LOL


That was a helluva mess on the Carrier.  I read that you guys helped out with that.  My brother also was on the Oriskany.  He was career, as you can guess.  Gotta laugh on the DASH fiasco.  :) We had a JG on board who managed to tear out one of the wharfs in the harbor in Guam practicing docking maneuvers with their little oiler.  Then he got drunk and started giving the Marine on guard duty a hard time.  The Marine called his LT and our little JG cold-cocked him.  Never saw him again!  :)  We were a crazy bunch.  I kept a can of torpedo juice, 190 proof, in my top secret safe.  My chiefs and I shared it.  No wonder I can't see for crap.


----------



## fwismoker (May 12, 2013)

Squid/bubble head here. I punched holes in the ocean in a Trident ballistic submarine...we had some jar heads on our base..some good guys.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 12, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Squid/bubble head here. I punched holes in the ocean in a Trident ballistic submarine...we had some jar heads on our base..some good guys.


OLD Polaris sub jockey here.  SSBN631.


----------



## fwismoker (May 12, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> OLD Polaris sub jockey here.  SSBN631.


Oh small world, I was 728 Blue....since converted into a SSGN.  Those old boomers many were converted into "slow" attacks.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 12, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Oh small world, I was 728 Blue....since converted into a SSGN.  Those old boomers many were converted into "slow" attacks.


Mine was converted to Poseidon in Bremerton and went on into the mid '70's before being scrapped. My XO went on to be the skipper of the Halibut when it did all the 'spooky' stuff off the coast of Russia.


----------



## dougmays (May 12, 2013)

I believe RoadkillCafe (steve) served in the Marines...maybe he'll chime in.

I salute and thank all of you for your service! My late father served in the Army, stationed at Fort Rucker from 68-72 i believe.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 12, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Oh small world, I was 728 Blue....since converted into a SSGN.  Those old boomers many were converted into "slow" attacks.


My nephew was on the Tennessee, also homeported in Kings Bay.  I had the pleasure to go down and meet him there where we went on board and I got a grand tour.  Things sure had changed since I was in some 40 years before!  The technology we used back then to send messages was so secret that even the code name was top secret.  Now it's old hat for even us Ham Radio operators!  Times they are achanging.


----------



## rgpaul (May 12, 2013)

USMC E-3 '84 to '88

All 4 years at The Stumps (29 Palms) in the TEECG

I feel like a kid following some of you guys.

Semper Fi,

~R


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 12, 2013)

RGPaul said:


> USMC E-3 '84 to '88
> 
> All 4 years at The Stumps (29 Palms) in the TEECG
> 
> ...


You ARE a kid, BUT still a proud Marine, so no shame there, brother!  Thank you.


----------



## eman (May 13, 2013)

USAF flyboy here. 76 - 80 . ate steak n shrimp in chow hall while the grunts ate rations. Cross trained at army an marine bases so i know chow sucks . drove a lead sled in germany for a few years .


----------



## navyjeremy (May 13, 2013)

US Navy 94 to present

HM for the first 8 years but have since converted to MA and can't wait to freaking retire in JUL14


----------



## big dee (May 13, 2013)

Another USAF flyboy here, 77 to 97. I was wondering if Air Force was going to chime in.

Dennis


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 13, 2013)

Big Dee said:


> Another USAF flyboy here, 77 to 97. I was wondering if Air Force was going to chime in.
> 
> Dennis


Always good to hear from the 'Country Club' gang!  We also ate very well on the Subs.


----------



## jarhead (May 13, 2013)

RGPaul said:


> USMC E-3 '84 to '88
> 
> All 4 years at The Stumps (29 Palms) in the TEECG
> 
> ...


We flew into that forsaken land taking the grunts beans and bullets. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I forget what operation they called it, but I know what I called it...

There is no such a thing as a kid, after you have graduated boot camp. You are a Marine.

You earned the right to wear the EG&A.

Semper Fi


----------



## jp61 (May 13, 2013)

eman said:


> USAF flyboy here. 76 - 80 . ate steak n shrimp in chow hall while the grunts ate rations. Cross trained at army an marine bases so i know chow sucks . drove a lead sled in germany for a few years .


I don't remember which USAF base it was or even why we were there but, I do remember thinking while eating lunch.......man, this is like a restaurant. 

When I became an NCO (E-4) no longer did I have to stand in those loooooong lines at the chow hall, AND got my eggs prepared to order....lol


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2013)

JP61 said:


> I don't remember which USAF base it was or even why we were there but, I do remember thinking while eating lunch.......man, this is like a restaurant.
> 
> When I became an NCO (E-4) no longer did I have to stand in those loooooong lines at the chow hall, AND got my eggs prepared to order....lol


Glad to see that didn't change. Got one chance to go into city (Saigon), and stayed at Tan Son Nhut Air Base for two days. No Mess Hall !!!! They had a "Dining Room". Food was cooked to order, and all the choices of sides & desserts were in individual little dishes, bowls, and saucers. Went to "Men's Room", and they had working flush urinals!!!!!Sheeeesh!!! (No ammo tubes, screened pits, or straddle trench latrines!!!).

Bear


----------



## jp61 (May 14, 2013)

Even though us grunts probably didn't eat as well as everyone else, the food wasn't that bad. About the last year or so before I got out, the mess hall started serving burgers and fries for a few hours late in the evenings, which was nice. Wasn't all that crazy about the food during boot camp though, especially the first breakfast. The scrambled eggs were almost green, the two links of sausage I didn't even touch. I ate the toast, couple bites of the eggs and a glass of milk. We learned to like it :)


----------



## veryolddog (May 14, 2013)

When I was in Viet Nam, I use to go out for 3 or 4 weeks at a time. I was given something call LRPS which for all intents and purposes was dry food to be mixed with a liquid. Two table spoons of that and you were full. Two things that I craved: cold milk and a salad. Never saw either. C-rations was a luxury meal. When I came from my missions, I had to replace my boots, clothes, and gear. They were all torn to shreds and everything rotten. I did not carry an M-16 because it was not trusted. I carried a 1911 45 ACP and an old WWII Thompson which also fired 45 ACP and 10 magazines. The Armorer cut the stock except for the handle grip. That was it for 3 to 4 weeks. My job was well... my job was stealth. I was not to engage unless absolutely necessary and I was not to be taken alive. When I came home on September 9th, 1969 after 20 months in country, I weighed 140 lbs. I am 6 feet tall. My mother thought that I was in a concentration camp. Sounds like you guys had a feast. Any body put on weight?


----------



## jp61 (May 14, 2013)

hahaha..... don't think anyone put on weight, at least not where I was.

I was fortunate enough during my service not to see any action. During training, once every other blue moon we would get a hot meal, the rest of the time it was c-rats.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Even though us grunts probably didn't eat as well as everyone else, the food wasn't that bad. About the last year or so before I got out, the mess hall started serving burgers and fries for a few hours late in the evenings, which was nice. Wasn't all that crazy about the food during boot camp though, especially the first breakfast. The scrambled eggs were almost green, the two links of sausage I didn't even touch. I ate the toast, couple bites of the eggs and a glass of milk. We learned to like it :)


Maybe yours-----In my outfit, we preferred C-rations over Mess hall chow!!!

Bear


----------



## jarhead (May 15, 2013)

+1 on the C-Rats. Better than those new-fangled MREs they have now too. Although they were 30-40 years old. Even got 4 cigarettes per meal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ham and Eggs were my favorite. (At least I think they were eggs)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That hot chow in the field (when we got it) beat the mess hall anyday. The portable kitchen one, not the Cambros.

SOS and eggs. Dont get no better than that.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> +1 on the C-Rats. Better than those new-fangled MREs they have now too. Although they were 30-40 years old. Even got 4 cigarettes per meal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked "Ham with water added" too.

Don't forget the toilet paper----needed badly if you ate the candy yourself. We gave the candy to the kids

Bear


----------



## jp61 (May 15, 2013)

Tabasco sauce was a very popular item in our backpacks. Most of us were like the old lady in the Frank's Red Hot commercials :) We put that beep on everything! We also did a lot of "grilling" on the lid of an opened can with a heat tab underneath.


----------



## veryolddog (May 15, 2013)

+1 on the SOS and eggs.

+1 on the tabasco sauce - carried that all the time.

Once had bullet come so close that it clipped the tabasco sauce bottle that I carried in a thigh pocket on my utility pants. Corpsman thought that I was wounded in the leg from the liquid that spilled in side my pocket..

Ed


----------



## kc5tpy (May 15, 2013)

Welcome and Semper Fi my brother.  We all probably never realized at the time that we joined for life.


----------



## jp61 (May 29, 2013)

*If you have never seen these Marines in action, *

*I think it's worth a few minutes of your time, between spritzing*  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*U.S. Marine Corps Silent Drill Platoon*


----------



## shellbellc (May 29, 2013)

Marines 87-91, 2531, 2533, & 8531.
Parris Island, 29 Stumps, Oki, South Korea, Lejeune, Saudi, Kuwait. 

Yes, female, no not one of them that "screwed" up your couples dances on ships or subs, served my time honorably, earned the title Marine just like all of you.  I'd gladly go out target shooting with any of you to show my value there.  Current Commander of my VFW, helping my community and local vets in any way I can. All that as a woman! Hard to believe for you "old timers" I'm sure...


----------



## ajbert (May 29, 2013)

US Navy LDO, '82-'08.  Five ships, three of them amphibs carting ya'll jarheads to various parts of the world.  Ended up doing 15 years of sea duty with 10 deployments and one other in Iraq in '07.  Fought with and along side more than a few Marines in my time.  I've always said we would go toe to toe with each other but don't ever try to get between us.  If you do you'll have both of us coming after you!

I have a second cousin (my cousin's son) currently in the Marines, along with his bride.  I've yet to meet her but looking forward to that meeting this summer.

Yes, I have many jokes about Marines, but as we all know there is great respect between all of those who have served.  Going to bite my tongue on the Army, though!  lol


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

Shellbellc said:


> Marines 87-91, 2531, 2533, & 8531.
> Parris Island, 29 Stumps, Oki, South Korea, Lejeune, Saudi, Kuwait.
> 
> Yes, female, no not one of them that "screwed" up your couples dances on ships or subs, served my time honorably, earned the title Marine just like all of you. I'd gladly go out target shooting with any of you to show my value there. Current Commander of my VFW, helping my community and local vets in any way I can. All that as a woman! *Hard to believe for you "old timers" I'm sure.*..


Not hard to believe for this old timer!!

Hi Shell !!

Bear


----------



## jarhead (May 30, 2013)

I agree Shell. We all earned the EG&A at graduation. That is our diploma.

Glad to hear that you are the Commander at your VFW Post. Congratulations.

We just don't hear that too often, in fact you're the first.

Semper Fi Marine


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 30, 2013)

Congrats to you, Shellbellc!  That's quite an accomplishment for ANYONE.  Like AJBert said, we make fun of each other but only with respect.  Sometimes it's well hidden, but it's definitely there. I'm a WWII history buff and it never ceases to amaze me what the Marines and Army went through for years, not months. 

My Dad went through N. Africa, Sicily, Italy, Germany and France with the Signal Corps in WWII.  He didn't talk very much about it like a lot of people but from reading about his campaigns, it was a bitch.

Just took a Boston Butt off and pulled it.  First time using a vinegar mop.  OMG!


----------



## shellbellc (May 30, 2013)

Haha, gotta love inter-service rivalry!  It is always there.  I surprise a lot of Vietnam era and older Marines when they find out I am one also.  Most assume that we are still just secretaries.  I don't agree with all of the new MOS's that are opening for the females, but as far as harmful situation, we've been there for years!  Semper Fi Marines an thank you to all of you that served!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

Shellbellc said:


> Haha, gotta love inter-service rivalry! It is always there. I surprise a lot of Vietnam era and older Marines when they find out I am one also. Most assume that we are still just secretaries. I don't agree with all of the new MOS's that are opening for the females, but as far as harmful situation, we've been there for years! Semper Fi Marines an thank you to all of you that served!!


Even the Donut Dollies had it rough & were nearly always in Danger in Vietnam. There was at least a half dozen of them in Dong Tam (My Base Camp), when the VC walked mortars in & a couple RPGs, and set off our main ammo dump, with over 1,000,000 pounds of ammo in it.

Bear


----------



## flyinlizard (Jun 3, 2013)

I am posting for my son, who does not cook it YET but sure can empty a plate fast. USMC,  2011 till  ?.  167th light attack squadron aircraft mech. Just deployed yesterday to Japan.   Thank you all for your service.


----------



## jarhead (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard FlyinLizard. Tell your son, thank you for his service with the finest.

I'm guessing MCAS Iwakuni. Been too long since I've been there, but I loved every tour.

MCAS Futenma, Okinawa, Japan sucks through.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 3, 2013)

Flyinlizard!

We appreciate and thank your son's service for our nation!

Wish him the best!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm all for women in the Services since they have proven that they are capable (look at Israel!!!) but to put them on submarines, to me, is just about the stupidest, PC BS move ever made.  It will do nothing but make everyone's job even more stressful and harder trying not to do or say the wrong thing knowing full well that one slip will be interpreted the wrong way.  It's hard enough to be locked up in a pipe for 2 or 3 months at a time without that stress.  The Navy has just gone to hell like the rest of the country.

Oh well, off the pulpit.  Had 3 chicken breasts in the smoker tonight.  They were skinless and really looked strange when I took them out!  :)  The boss said 'what the hell did you do to them?" 

Did some flying this weekend.













tn_IMAG0516.jpg



__ tjnamtiw
__ Jun 3, 2013






This one is for you Marines...













tn_corsair3.JPG



__ tjnamtiw
__ Jun 3, 2013


----------



## jp61 (Jun 3, 2013)

NICE TOYS!!!

That must be a lot of fun!


----------



## jp61 (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome job on this video!!!


----------



## jp61 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank You  ladies and gents for your service!

Hopefully one day we'll have peace on earth!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 4, 2013)

JP61 said:


> NICE TOYS!!!
> 
> That must be a lot of fun!


Thanks!  He with the most toys wins!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jun 4, 2013)

veryolddog said:


> When I was in Viet Nam, I use to go out for 3 or 4 weeks at a time. I was given something call LRPS which for all intents and purposes was dry food to be mixed with a liquid. Two table spoons of that and you were full. Two things that I craved: cold milk and a salad. Never saw either. C-rations was a luxury meal. When I came from my missions, I had to replace my boots, clothes, and gear. They were all torn to shreds and everything rotten. I did not carry an M-16 because it was not trusted. I carried a 1911 45 ACP and an old WWII Thompson which also fired 45 ACP and 10 magazines. The Armorer cut the stock except for the handle grip. That was it for 3 to 4 weeks. My job was well... my job was stealth. I was not to engage unless absolutely necessary and I was not to be taken alive. When I came home on September 9th, 1969 after 20 months in country, I weighed 140 lbs. I am 6 feet tall. My mother thought that I was in a concentration camp. Sounds like you guys had a feast. Any body put on weight?


The Thompson was and still is a heck of a good weapon.  I put a few thousand rounds through one in the day.  :)


----------



## ajbert (Jun 8, 2013)

tjnamtiw said:


> The Thompson was and still is a heck of a good weapon.  I put a few thousand rounds through one in the day.  :)


I happen to have the semi-auto version, and love the thing.  50 round drum, 30 round stick and a violin case to boot.  I know, not the military version but I just had to have that 50 round drum!


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 9, 2013)

Semper Fi Marines. 20+ yr former Army Aviation here. CH-47(s) '81 - '02.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 10, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Semper Fi Marines. 20+ yr former Army Aviation here. CH-47(s) '81 - '02.


Hey Bama BBQ! Thanks for your service. 

Took many rides on them birds and the 53's. Once about fifteen feet up then straight back down. We were stuck for awhile until repairs were made.


----------



## smoke-inator (Jun 10, 2013)

Amy Special Ops here, NSDQ!


----------



## jp61 (Jun 10, 2013)

Smoke-inator said:


> Army Special Ops here, NSDQ!


Hey, Smoke-inator!

Welcome to SMF and thanks for your service!


----------



## sctdg35 (Jun 11, 2013)

U.S. Army . 1968-1970

35th Infantry Platoon Scoutdog.  First Infantry Division Dau Tieng  Republic of South Vietnam     

34th Infantry Platoon Scoutdog . First Air Calvary Division Quan Loi The ever so lovely Republic of South Vietnam.

1969-1970


----------



## jarhead (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome aboard Smoke-inator and ScoutDog.

Thanks for your service.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 14, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this one, probably saw Marine roll call and passed it by.

Lets see, USN 70 to 76, USNR 76 to 81. I am a son of Neptune with a Blue Nose. Or more simply said, I rode boats. I helped decommission the USS Tiru to be turned over to the Turks, I rode the USS Batfish then returned home to the Vallejo. Brought her out the yards, trials (speed, depth, sonar, torpedo, and new missiles), to finally home port in Spain. I saw the Atlantic, I stayed out of the big pond. Rosie Roades, Coco beach, Azores, Virgin Islands, Rota, Charleston, Newport News, Groton, Holy Loche. I was a swimmer (now called a third class diver) when on top, I was the number one driver whenever the Old man was nervous, but mostly just tended the widar makers (O2 generator). Oh yeah, I got to play with the BAR, like we would ever repell boarders! I have set thru depth charges in the Med. and had a missile blow up upon the deck during a missile shot.

Shellbellc, we might have talked trash but no more than we would have to anyone else. I don't understand all these problems today. We had a simple solution to the problem childs. It was called ships qualification. You didn't qualify in a year you left the boat, your leave three boats your were a shore puke. No one was picked upon, everyone was till you broke, you either fit or you didn't. And you fit with everyone, I am sure its much like foxhole buddies. You had to trust each person or get rid of them. It was about the person, not the race, not the gender, not the religion, not the sexual preference. The crew made the decisions who stayed not the President and Congress.

It was the military, it was what you made of it. Most of us grew up fast and needed to do so. Like everyone else we moan and groan about it, but when the flag goes by we appreciate the fact that we can still salute it.

BTW we won the cold war. To all here and those others mentioned, I would like to thank you for your service. I love saying that, its like a promise kept.


----------



## sgtsparty (Jun 14, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Am I the only Army Vet in this corral ???
> 
> Good thing I brought my soap-on-a-rope!!!!
> 
> ...


Nope. Army Vet from a more recent conflict: 2004-2010 3rd SBCT 2ID. 2 Trips the the sandbox, now I just make trips to the side fire box.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2013)

SGTSparty said:


> Nope. Army Vet from a more recent conflict: 2004-2010 3rd SBCT 2ID. 2 Trips the the sandbox, now I just make trips to the side fire box.


Welcome home Sarge!!!

And welcome to SMF !!

Bear


----------



## smokinberto (Jun 23, 2013)

USMC

Bravo Co. 3rd Tank Battalion

 29 Stumps, CA

81-85


----------



## rgpaul (Jun 23, 2013)

SmokinBerto said:


> USMC
> Bravo Co. 3rd Tank Battalion
> 29 Stumps, CA
> 81-85
> :PDT_Armataz_01_41:



Was. There 84 - 88 Did C&E school then was in TEECG for the rest.


----------



## corman (Jun 26, 2013)

Just saw this thread

USMC 1979 - 1984  stationed at El Toro

USMCR 1984 - 1989

Air National Guard 1989 - 2001 (Retired)

As a Marine I was with VMA (AW) - 121 and VMFA - 134


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 27, 2013)

10yr Zoomie checkin in!! this thread is funny. how goes it fellas?


----------



## smokinberto (Jul 4, 2013)

I work on MCAS Beaufort now & have to listen to the wing wipers whine about going to CAX (2 weeks @ camp Wilson) we spent on average 5-6 months a year in the field. Our CO volunteered us for everything.


----------



## LanceR (Jul 5, 2013)

I thank everybody for their service, including the families who waited.

I was an infantryman from '76 to '05.  Started out as a mortarman when "light" infantry were humping 81s, rode that out through MSG/E8 14 years later and went over to the 11B side to make 1SG.  Ten years active duty, 19 National Guard. 

Lance


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2013)

LanceR said:


> I thank everybody for their service, including the families who waited.
> 
> I was an infantryman from '76 to '05.  Started out as a mortarman when "light" infantry were humping 81s, rode that out through MSG/E8 14 years later and went over to the 11B side to make 1SG.  Ten years active duty, 19 National Guard.
> 
> Lance


And Thank You for your service too, "Top"

Bear


----------



## scavenger (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi all, Semper Fi!  I served 1985-89, out right before desert storm..  Spent my time in Camp lejuene.

Thanks to all you vets, I did not see combat, you are our history!

Regards,,


----------



## boardpuller (Jul 7, 2013)

YO BLT 2/4 Fox co '68 A "Magnificent Bastard"













survivortetoffensive.jpg



__ boardpuller
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## jp61 (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard gents!

Just wanted to mention this to those that don't know or have not used the military discount many places offer. I know HD and Lowe's both offer it. Wish I would have known that when I purchased a whole new bathroom from Lowe's last year. It more than likely would have paid for my 22.5" WSM.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2013)

JP61 said:


> Welcome aboard gents!
> 
> Just wanted to mention this to those that don't know or have not used the military discount many places offer. I know HD and Lowe's both offer it. Wish I would have known that when I purchased a whole new bathroom from Lowe's last year. It more than likely would have paid for my 22.5" WSM.


I used to use that discount at HD. Then they changed it to only Vets with a card showing "Service connected disability", except occasionally on Holidays it was for all Vets with a DD214. 

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jul 8, 2013)

You know its sad when you have to have your DD214 to be accepted as a vet. I understand why, I just think its sad. Hey Bear, did anyone ever give you a special for being a vet when you got home?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> You know its sad when you have to have your DD214 to be accepted as a vet. I understand why, I just think its sad. Hey Bear, did anyone ever give you a special for being a vet when you got home?


Not until after Desert Storm.


----------



## LanceR (Jul 8, 2013)

I rarely go into HD but the local Lowes discount is 10% for all currently serving, retired or disabled vets.  They have a similar discount for any vet around Memorial Day and (I think) July 4 and Flag Day.  Bass Pro has a 10% discount on most items for military, police, firefighters etc one week a month. 

If you do an internet search for "military discounts" you'll find the military.com list of discounts.  It changes all the time.

Lance


----------



## phrogs4ever (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, I guess it's better to join a party late than to miss it completely...

USMC 1993 - present, ten years active, ten more in the Reserves and still drilling.  I guess I still have a little something left in the tank.  I really appreciate some of the old timers sharing their experiences, that's the stuff the Marine Corps legacy and reputation is built on.  As a CH-46E driver by trade, I feel a connection to the Vietnam Marines and also those that served in the Infantry.  A good friend of mine is the Commanding Officer of HMM-774, which will be the last Phrog squadron to transition to the MV-22 Osprey.  I was on the command screening board competing with him, and as disappointed as I was that I wasn't able to command the last CH-46 squadron, I know the Corps picked a good and capable man to fill the job.  My current unit is still in the deployment cycle, so I think I got one more trip through Afghanistan before I retire.

I believe there's a lot of Marines into barbecue because we spend so much of our adult lives tired, hungry, and covered in mud and dust, just dreaming about a good meal that we are inevitably and naturally drawn to the tbs.  And of course, meat eaters are always at the top of the food chain.


----------



## ajbert (Jul 8, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> You know its sad when you have to have your DD214 to be accepted as a vet. I understand why, I just think its sad. Hey Bear, did anyone ever give you a special for being a vet when you got home?


Even though this was not directed at me, I'll answer for myself.  Other than family waiting on 11 deployments, of which I didn't always have family waiting, the only reception I had from "strangers" was when I returned from Iraq at the end of '07.  We landed in Baltimore, gathered our gear and went through customs to be met by about 200 folks, a number of which were Vets, clapping and shaking our hands.

I never felt so humbled in all my life.  Nor so proud.


----------



## dancg68 (Jul 9, 2013)

US Navy: 1986-1990

US Coast Guard: 1990-2007

Retired as a Senior Chief and love being part of the "check of the month" club.

Dan

Semper Paratus


----------



## cpldavis (Jul 11, 2013)

Corporal USMC

1995-99

4066 Small Computer Systems Specialist

1st MAW Okinawa and then at the Marine Corps Institute, Marine Barracks 8th & I, Washington DC.


----------



## howlin wolf (Jul 11, 2013)

Aviation OrdnancemanUS Navy 2001-200601-03 Strike Fighter Squadron 10603-06 Strike Fighter Squadron 37, USS Harry S. Truman CVN 75, Operation Iraqi Freedom, Operation Majestic Eagle


----------



## tsquared bbq (Jul 12, 2013)

USMC

1/4 2/5 

0331

'80'84

For what ever the hell it means, my son was w/ 3/1 before during and after the surge and is a 5th generation Jarhead Grunt.

Talk about the stories he has heard..........

--T


----------



## physasst (Jul 23, 2013)

Navy veteran here. HM stationed with Marines 2nd recon battalion. One trip to the sandbox was enough.

1990-1993.


----------



## mfd1620 (Jul 25, 2013)

USAF

91-98

Maintained weapons on the AC-130H for 4 years and loaded F-16's for 3.

When I was working on the 130 there was a new model coming out that had a 25mm gun on it. I had to go to Cherry Point for training since that is the same gun the Harrier uses. I ran into a high school buddy in the px who joined the marines. He asked why I was there and said " I didn't see any tents set up. Where are you staying?" I told him the Holiday Inn off base. He said " That's an awful long way to march". I said that's why we have a rental car. He just shook his head!! Gotta appreciate the differences between the branches. Especially when in the "ChairForce", as some affectionately call it.

Thanks for your service vets!! Past and present.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 5, 2013)

USAF 61-81.  Communications tech, supervisor, superintendent.  Retired 81.  Nice to hear from the vets.


----------



## mightyherc (Aug 6, 2013)

Chair Force checking in

USAF

Sept 02 - Present (TSgt E-6)

Ramstein AB, Germany (C-130E's)

Kirtland AFB, NM (CV-22 Opsrey's)

NAS JRB, Fort Worth, TX (C-130H's)

Just a knuckle draggin wrench turner - Aircraft Pneudraulics


----------



## cajunmarinebbk (Aug 6, 2013)

1st Bn 9th Marines 0311 Bravo Co 1st Platoon.  82-85


----------



## tjnamtiw (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I used to use that discount at HD. Then they changed it to only Vets with a card showing "Service connected disability", except occasionally on Holidays it was for all Vets with a DD214.
> 
> Bear


I don't ask for a 'Veteran's discount' but for a 'Military Discount'.  At my HD, it makes a difference.  I still have my old laminated ID and they just glance at this young kid on the picture and give me the discount.


----------



## usmcrob (Aug 7, 2013)

Cpl USMC

'00-'04

3Bn 5th Mar

India Co

"Dirty 3rd" Platoon

0311/8111

OIF 2/03-9/03

Current Assignment

Commandant Camp Couch

1st Civ Div


----------



## ajbert (Aug 7, 2013)

usmcrob said:


> Cpl USMC
> 
> '00-'04
> 
> ...


That was a rough time to be in Iraq.  Glad you made it back and welcome home!


----------



## usmcrob (Aug 7, 2013)

AJBert said:


> That was a rough time to be in Iraq.  Glad you made it back and welcome home!



Thank you sir!


----------



## hardwater (Aug 10, 2013)

SSGT USAF 2007-Present

Cop Najil/FOB Mehtar Lam 09-10

Kandahar 10-11

Malmstrom AFB 08-Present

I leave next month for Elmendorf, Anchorage, AK for a 3 year tour.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2013)

Hardwater said:


> SSGT USAF 2007-Present
> 
> Cop Najil/FOB Mehtar Lam 09-10
> 
> ...


Thank You for your Service !!!

Bet you're anxious for some AK fishing!!!

Bear


----------



## hardwater (Aug 10, 2013)

You're welcome!

As far as my move, I'm having mixed emotions.  I'm a walleye fisherman and they don't exist there.  My boat is useless there for the most part, so it's getting sold next month, buyer is my old man and waiting for me to head north before I drop it off.  Going to miss that boat.  I spend almost all of my free days on the water, be it ice or on a boat.  I have amazing freshwater fishing at my finger tips year round here and I absolutely love it.   I know Alaska will be a new adventure and I'm sure I will fall in love, but I'm having trouble coming to terms with the fact I have to leave Montana.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2013)

Hardwater said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> As far as my move, I'm having mixed emotions.  I'm a walleye fisherman and they don't exist there.  My boat is useless there for the most part, so it's getting sold next month, buyer is my old man and waiting for me to head north before I drop it off.  Going to miss that boat.  I spend almost all of my free days on the water, be it ice or on a boat.  I have amazing freshwater fishing at my finger tips year round here and I absolutely love it.   I know Alaska will be a new adventure and I'm sure I will fall in love, but I'm having trouble coming to terms with the fact I have to leave Montana.


I can understand that !!!

I would hate to leave PA again, but if I had to, Alaska & Montana would be at the top of the list.

Bear


----------



## memphisbud (Aug 10, 2013)

Been a while since I've posted, but had to on this thread. 

USMC 1980-1984

Corporal

0411 and 0811

PI, Little Creek, Camp Lejeune (2nd Mar Div), Okinawa (3d FSSG), Camp Fuji and then 2d Mar Div again with 10th Marines.

Respect to all (love you Navy guys also, my brother is a Nuke).


----------



## foamheart (Aug 11, 2013)

memphisbud said:


> .
> Respect to all (love you Navy guys also, my brother is a Nuke).


And thanks for your service man.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You just can't pick your family........... My sister told everyone I was a piano player in a house of ill repute for 6 years to avoid the embarassment.


----------



## kdyjonbama (Aug 13, 2013)

SGT US Army 2006-Present

19K/Abrams Crewman

Finished OSUT in May 06 and by August I was on a plane to Egypt- August 07

Went Active Duty and got sent to Ft Riley

A year and 3 days to the day I was home from Egypt I was on a plane to Afghanistan - May 08

Stayed in KS for a few months then I was back overseas to Iraq Sep 08-Sep 09

Finally got a little down time and enjoyed KS for a year before I was back in Iraq Nov 10 - Nov 11

Stayed in KS till April 2012 and I have been here at Ft Benning Training incoming LTs ever since.


----------



## harleygreg (Aug 19, 2013)

I just have to say to all of you guys and gals that have worn or still wearing the uniform of any branch of our military, Thank-you for your service and Welcome Home. I never served (due to Crohns disease) but I have the highest respect for anyone who did. I ride with the Patriot Guard Riders and stand with your fellow brothers in honor of those who have made the ultimate sacrifice for our Nation. I also have helped for the last 3 yrs raising funds for the Coleman Veterans Memorial in Coleman, MI. It is based on the Memorial at Schofield Barracks in Hawaii. We are believed to be the only Memorial in the Nation that have a female Combat soldier statue. You can check out the Coleman Veterans Memorial by googling it. Its a beautiful memorial.

Link removed by Alesia (SmokinHusker)


----------



## Dutch (Aug 19, 2013)

Utah Army National Guard, 625th Military Police Company. Served from 3/75 to 2/84, final rank of SSGT (E-6).


----------



## homestyle (Aug 27, 2013)

Mightyherc said:


> Chair Force checking in
> 
> USAF
> 
> ...


USAF @ Ramstein checkin in!  Wire Dawg!  Comm/Phone troop

AD USAF 02-present.  Made E6 (TechSgt), sew on in a couple months!  currently deployed.  Can't wait to get back and get some smokin in before Germany decides to freeze over again.


----------



## richjt92 (Sep 16, 2013)

Richjt92 checking in....

For all you Air Force haters...just admit that "You Chose Poorly" - Grin!

USAF 1992 to Present...Aircraft/Munitions Maintainer...

You name the Fighter...I have worked it and some snake eater time.....

Korea (3 years), Iraq /AFG, Middle East (all the countries), AFCannonistan (5 years) and CONUS...never got to the garden spots in Europe...

Cooked over 3,000 pounds of Brisket for my Airmen and over 300 Fried Turkeys, I just love watch them scarf down BBQ and get a real home cooked meal....

Thanks to ALL of you for your service...


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 29, 2013)

I posted this 'heads up' over on another forum but really should have put it here.  It's not so much for we old farts who are either retired military on TRICARE or just old retired farts on Medicare but for the younger guys and gals who are eligible for VA health care and aren't making huge $$$.  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149649/aca-warning-for-vets


----------



## sapper299 (Oct 2, 2013)

US Army 86-98 combat engineer/Sapper.


----------



## newguytaylor (Oct 16, 2013)

Not sure if this was open to foreign Military But....
Royal Canadian Navy 
1989 to present
Submariner since I saw light in 95
Currently working towards Chief engineer Qualification
Dolphin Code 38


----------



## pixinfcom (Oct 20, 2013)

Along with Leatherneck being exposed, the BATF "Roll Call" transcript, may also be made public.

electronic cigarette


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 21, 2013)

Glad to see a fellow 'bubble head' check in!  Welcome!


----------



## jp61 (Nov 10, 2013)

Happy 238th Birthday, United States Marine Corps!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 10, 2013)

I read an article this last week in the Military Times, Stars and Stripes, or one of the other military rags that said, of the total amount serving in the military, the ratio to US citizens was >7%, and approx. only 1% served during conflict. I was really amazed by the statement.

Tomorrow is Veteran's Day and I wouldn't assume to fill in for Mr. Bearcarver, but I would like to stop and thank each veteran for their service. Every Veteran, no matter the branch, no matter the job, no matter their station I thank you for your service. It really feels good to say that because I made a promise when I came home as a citizen that I would always take great pride ensuring it was said as much as possible.

My Dad (89 years old this week), at his last years WWII reunion was 1 of I believe 10 left of their group. 7th beach Battalion, USS Karnas, they were the Beach Masters. He decided (With my Sisters agreement), to host their next reunion next year. Its strange how all the families who have been a part of this group still come to the reunions even after the passing of that loved one, its an unseen bond between families not just of the men (sorry no women back there). I believe that last years reunion there almost 100 people, nearly all family.

But I ramble. I would like to take a minute today and thank all those on this thread, those who are not yet on the list, and those who stayed home and supported us, they had the toughest duty of us all.

Thank you all for your service  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Happy Veteran's Day

Attention on Deck! Hand Salute. Ready. Two.


----------



## flyrod (Nov 10, 2013)

*Semper  Fi*

Joined 1965.....platoon 157....Paris Island

Once a Marine, always a Marine


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank all who have contributed to this thread!  I'd like to honor my dad, Carl E. Fassett, who served in the US Army as a sergeant from Pine Camp, NY (now Fort Drum, NY) in the Philippines.  When he was on ship going there the galley was short-handed and they conscripted dad (as they saw from his service record he was a meat cutter for A&P) to fill in, his first assignment was to bone and roll 500 legs of lamb for dinner, lol!  He had free run of the galley after that and could eat what the ship captain could eat!   While in the Philippines, he was a stagehand on the USO Tour when they came to their base and took photos of several people in the troupe.

Dad:













ScannedImage-4.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Nov 10, 2013






Bob Hope:













hope1.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Nov 10, 2013






Mitzi Gaynor:













hope2.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Nov 10, 2013






Robert Cummings:













hope3.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Nov 10, 2013






Ernie Ford:













hope4.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Nov 10, 2013






Dad and a doctor put together a photo lab so they could develop their, and others, photos because if they sent unprocessed film it would be confiscated and exposed to look for espionage photos.  Then they could just mail the prints home.


----------



## venture (Nov 11, 2013)

Pops, you never cease to amaze me.

Thanks for the pic of your dad as a young man.  I will save that with the pics of the store.

How they ever got legs of lamb, I will never know?

But 500 legs of lamb?  Hope he had help to direct.

I certainly couldn't done that when I was as young and half as strong as him.

What a great pic for Veterans Day!

As always, thanks Pops!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Nov 11, 2013)

Guess I inadvertantly butted into the Jarhead thread because of Pop's post.

All respect to Vets of all services.  Also to family, loved ones, and friends who also served indirectly with their Vets!

U.S Army.

69 to 71.

E-5

Viet Nam

Did nothing like those who never came back.

Good luck and good smoking


----------



## fpmich (Nov 11, 2013)

US Army 68-71  infantry.

Some time in Korea guarding  nuclear sites from sabotage & etc.

Didn't do nothing but job, and don't deserve Vet Day thanks like so many others do.

*I have the deepest respect,* admiration & love,  *for those who "DID" do something*, or are still, doing something.

All the way back to our revolution and the beginning of this great country.  May God bless you and/or your families forever!

Now lets get out great country back on the right track of independence!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 11, 2013)

Every Vet devoted his/her time and effort to trying to make our country greater and deserve the country's respect, unlike many other groups now defiling our nation.

Nuke subs 65-70 Pacific


----------



## stephen1855 (Nov 12, 2013)

new to smoking but naval flight engineer active duty stationed on mcbh kanehoe bay


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Stephen

Welccome to the forum--your'e going to love it!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fraid you lost me on your location.  Where the *****************is mcbh kanehoe  bay

Gary


----------



## dj54 (Nov 13, 2013)

USMC 1972-1976
Boot in SanDiego
Avionics trained at NAS Jacksonville, Fla.
Three years at New River, North Carolina with HMS-29
Six month med cruise aboard LPH-12 USS Inchon
Last year at South Weymouth, Mass.
Worked on AH-1J Cobra, UH-1N Huey, OV-10 fixed wing, and A-4 Skyhawk avionics


----------



## stephen1855 (Nov 13, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Stephen
> Welccome to the forum--your'e going to love it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Fraid you lost me on your location.  Where the *****************is mcbh kanehoe  bay
> Gary



It's out in Hawaii it's the marine air station out on Oahu.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 13, 2013)

stephen1855 said:


> It's out in Hawaii it's the marine air station out on Oahu.


Yea, and that's ROUGH DUTY!!!  Lucky bugger!  My home base was on Ford Island although our sub was in Guam.  Thanks, Stephen!


----------



## stagsmoker (Dec 6, 2013)

96-99 3/2 Wire Tech

Med float on USS Wasp 98

Semper Fi and smoke on!


----------



## smokering90 (Dec 30, 2013)

USMC active duty Corporal

dynamic component mech ( i work on all the spinning parts on all out helo's)

Stationed at Camp Pendleton in beautiful SoCal


----------



## ajbert (Dec 30, 2013)

The picture of Bob Hope reminds me of a dream of mine that was fulfilled as a young man.

While in high school I had picked up a book about Bob Hope and all he had done for the troops with his USO shows.  If I'm not mistaken he started in WWII, then Korea and finished up in Vietnam.  Or at least that was where the book ended.  I always knew that I would serve in the military at the time, and had pretty much decided it would be the US Navy. 

I graduated from high school in '82 and just knew I'd never have a chance to see Bob Hope in a USO show as he hadn't done one in years.  Enlisted in the Navy shortly afterward and found myself sitting off the coast of Lebanon (after the Marine barracks had been bombed with the loss of 241 Marines and Sailors).  We had some problems with our stern gate and had to pull into Haifa, Israel for repairs. 

Just so happened this fell over Christmas time.  I had the opportunity to go to a USO show by Bob Hope on the USS Independence on Christmas Day, 1983.  It truly amazed me that at his age at the time he was still willing to travel the world to entertain the troops!  And entertain he did!  The only other person I remember that was with him was Brook Shields.  Talk about a tall drink of cool water!!!

Ol' Bob has always been one of my favorite entertainers but he truly set himself apart by what he did for our troops over the years.  I still love to watch his movies.  I feel very blessed, even at the time, that I had the good graces to see this icon live on stage.  Later, we got to see the show that was broadcast back to the states.  I saw myself on TV!  Not sure they caught my best side as it was the back of my head.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2013)

Bob Hope is a true icon of greatness and goodness

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey all you You'alls  Feel free to change this to a US version.  Our soldiers won't mind in the least

Merry Christmas to our front line people.

Gary




    A Different Christmas Poem
      The embers glowed softly, and in their dim light,
       I gazed round the room and I cherished the sight.
       My wife was asleep, her head on my chest,
       My daughter beside me, angelic in rest.
       Outside the snow fell, a blanket of white,
       Transforming the yard to a winter delight.

       The sparkling lights in the tree I believe,
       Completed the magic that was Christmas Eve.
     My eyelids were heavy, my breathing was deep,
       Secure and surrounded by love I would sleep.
       In perfect contentment, or so it would seem,
       So slumbered I, perhaps I started to dream.

      The sound wasn't loud, and it wasn't too near,
       But I opened my eyes when it tickled my ear.

       Perhaps just a cough, I didn't quite know,

Then the sure sound of footsteps outside in the snow.

      My soul gave a tremble, I struggled to hear,
       And I crept to the door just to see who was near.

       Standing out in the cold and the dark of the night,
       A lone figure stood, his face weary and tight.

       A soldier, I puzzled, some twenty years old,
       Perhaps a Trooper, huddled here in the cold.

      Alone in the dark, he looked up and smiled,
       Standing watch over me, and my wife and my child.

      "What are you doing?" I asked without fear,
       "Come in this moment, it's freezing out here!

       Put down your pack, brush the snow from your sleeve,
      You should be at home on a cold Christmas Eve!"

       For barely a moment I saw his eyes shift,
       Away from the cold and the snow blown in drifts.

       To the window that danced with a warm fire's light
      Then he sighed and he said "Its really all right,
       I'm out here by choice. I'm here every night."

       "It's my duty to stand at the front of the line,
       That separates you from the darkest of times.

       No one had to ask or beg or implore me,
       I'm proud to stand here like my fathers before me.
       My Gramps died in Europe on a day in December,"
       Then he sighed,

"That's a Christmas 'Gram always remembers."  
       I've not seen my own son in more than a while,
       But my wife sends me pictures, he's sure got her smile.

       Then he bent and he carefully pulled from his bag,
       The red and the white ... A Canadian flag.
       I can live through the cold and the being alone,
       Away from my family, my house and my home.
       I can stand at my post through the rain and the sleet,
       I can sleep in a foxhole with little to eat.
       I can carry the weight of killing another,
       Or lay down my life with my sister and brother.
       Who stand at the front against any and all,
       To ensure for all time that this flag will not fall."

       "So go back inside," he said, "harbor no fright,
      Your family is waiting and I'll be all right."
       "But isn't there something I can do, at the least,
      "Give you money," I asked, "or prepare you a feast?
      It seems all too little for all that you've done,
      For being away from your wife and your son."
      Then his eye welled a tear that held no regret,
       "Just tell us you love us, and never forget.

      To fight for our rights back at home while we're gone,
       To stand your own watch, no matter how long.
       For when we come home, either standing or dead,
      To know you remember we fought and we bled.
      Is payment enough, and with that we will trust,
     That we mattered to you as you mattered to us."

PLEASE,

Would you do me the kind favor of sending this to as manypeople as you can?

Christmas will be coming soon and some credit is due to our
Canadian service men and women for our being able to celebrate
These festivities.

Let's try in this small way to pay a tiny bit of what we owe.

Make people stop and think of our heroes, living and dead, who sacrificed
Themselves for us


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2013)

stephen1855 said:


> new to smoking but naval flight engineer active duty stationed on mcbh kanehoe bay


Spent 54 weeks there after Vietnam (Schofield). Oahu's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Dec 31, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Spent 54 weeks there after Vietnam (Schofield). Oahu's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.
> 
> Bear


Its hard to get that jungle rot off.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 3, 2014)

SFC, U.S. Army Retired, 1984 - 2005, Intel.

Thanks fellow service members.


----------



## jimmy jam (Jan 3, 2014)

Started my life with boot at Ft Jackson, AIT at Gordon, jump at Benning, then with 213 Heavy at Bragg.  Busted 3 vertebrae jumping out of perfectly good C130's in '97, spent 2 years out of service doing physical therapy and chewing muscle relaxers until the Navy said I was well enough to answer the call in '99.  Dang near 15 years 9 deployments spread across 3 ships later, Electronics Tech 1st Class currently on Instructor tour in SD.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 31, 2014)

I saw this today, seems a bit mysterious. I like it.

http://www.military.com/video/opera...etnam-memorial-on-remote-trail/2805626482001/

"Cycle ride from Tomichi Creek off of Highway 50 near Gunnison, CO up to the Continental Divide, where we found this war memorial tucked away in seclusion. You won't find it on any maps. An old local at the Tomichi Trading Post said the Park Rangers keep it off maps...the story is that a Vietnam Vet somehow used a chopper to sneak the pieces in. If anyone knows the true story, I'd love to hear it."

Some additional info can be found at http://neighbors.denverpost.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=17636 –

To see on Google Maps go to: http://goo.gl/maps/RQFjA


----------



## bigworm882001 (Jan 31, 2014)

US Army here


----------



## alamar (Feb 6, 2014)

Uncle Sams Canoe Club.....1976 - 1985


----------



## ajbert (Feb 7, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I saw this today, seems a bit mysterious. I like it.
> 
> http://www.military.com/video/opera...etnam-memorial-on-remote-trail/2805626482001/
> 
> ...


I know that area somewhat and have passed through there a couple of times in years past.  This looks to be something fairly new, though I haven't been up there in probably 10 years or so.  I sure don't recall coming across it last time I went over the pass.  Pretty cool that someone went through the effort to put the memorial in God's Country like that.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 7, 2014)

AJBert said:


> I know that area somewhat and have passed through there a couple of times in years past.  This looks to be something fairly new, though I haven't been up there in probably 10 years or so.  I sure don't recall coming across it last time I went over the pass.  Pretty cool that someone went through the effort to put the memorial in God's Country like that.


Seems humility is coming back in vogue. Its more about what you have to say and less about getting your name spelled right type of thing. This isn't the only anonymous memorial, there are others out there, where people did not need any recognition, for recognizing others.

Lets hope its contagious, think of the deeds that could be accomplished if no one needed public gratification. If more worried about achieving the goal and less about who gets the credit we could achieve anything.  

By the plaques this one almost seemed a shrine to the Indochinese at this one.


----------

